# my 1996 nissan altima has problems going



## scboz (Jun 8, 2005)

can someone help me? my nissan altima (96) - keeps dying when i give it gas- it will run great when its idling but you give it some gas and it sputters and dies and blows some white smoke out of the intake. it's driving me crazy .


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

running too lean maybe?


----------



## Vamsi79 (Jun 11, 2005)

szboz...did you check the thread "97 Altima stalling out? Any ideas?". 
Seems like your problem is similar to the one I and kaci96 are facing...please check that thread...it may help...and post your observations and comments from your mechanic if you can...it may help me solving my problem ... 
good luck..


----------

